# Cheapest Seaworld tickets



## TinkerBelle920

Hi!  My family and I will be visiting Discovery Cove and Seaworld next week.  My inlaws planned to join us just for the weekend at the last min.  What is the cheapest I can get a ticket for them to seaworld for one day?  They are really on a budget so I am hoping to get a decent discount.  Is there any type of ticket that allows you in only for a few evening hours or something like that?


----------



## iggler

Ive seen before that if you order them online in advance it is a little cheaper.


----------



## Best Aunt

I was there on 03/22/11.  Bought park admission at the gate.

Regular admission price: $85.19
I asked about the Southwest Airlines frequent flyer discount.  She said it was 20%.  That brought the price down to $68.15.
$85.19 - $17.04 = $68.15
I asked if that was more than the AAA discount.
She said yes, the AAA discount is only $3.

You can go online to join the Southwest frequent flyer program, and print out the card.  You don't have to fly Southwest to get the discount at Sea World.

Not sure how long the discount will last.


----------



## norm&linda

Great to know about the Southwest tip!  thanks


----------



## SandrA9810

They have the Adult at Kid prices right now too, not sure the price on that. But almost all one day tickets can have the second day added for free.


----------



## livndisney

You can find a code online (or go to Mcdonalds) to save 20.00 off per ticket.


----------



## cinjam

there is this offer too:

https://dailygetaways.discoveramerica.com/OfferDetails.aspx?pid=1d173970-c512-4c8f-b474-371d780184db


----------



## haley's mom

cinjam said:


> there is this offer too:
> 
> https://dailygetaways.discoveramerica.com/OfferDetails.aspx?pid=1d173970-c512-4c8f-b474-371d780184db



WOW!  Cannot wait for April 12th. That's a great deal


----------



## j3nnifer

The mcdonalds code is McDonalds2011, makes it 20 cheaper so thats probably your best option!


----------



## Sheila E.

Is there a place they ask for it online at the Sea World website if you wish to purchase your ticket with this code?


----------



## j3nnifer

^ Go to the seaworld website, click on which seaworld you want then hover over begin purchase look at the very bottom and it'll say enter promo code. At the top theres a place to enter it


----------



## JennStars9

Thanks for the McDonalds code. I already had admission for my husband and myself because we're doing the dolphin swim at Discovery Cove, but it really helped with the tickets for my son and my sister.


----------



## cupidbaby99

we aren't coming till jan 2012 but I am thinking of purchasing the tickets in advance. Just want to make sure if I buy in 2011 that the ticket will be good in 2012. 

Thanks!


----------



## cupidbaby99

cupidbaby99 said:


> we aren't coming till jan 2012 but I am thinking of purchasing the tickets in advance. Just want to make sure if I buy in 2011 that the ticket will be good in 2012.
> 
> Thanks!



Found out the McDonalds2011 code has expired.

this code works Burgerking2011 for $20 off but I don't know when it expires.


----------



## fanoforlando

this is why i love this forum!


----------



## VallCopen

I purchased tickets from home with the McD's code 2 weeks ago and when I printed the tickets out they said it was good for one day through May 18th 2012 (so one year).  I would think BurgerKing code would be the same.  It saved us 100.00 total off the 5 tickets.  The 20.00 off per ticket was for child or adult ticket too.


----------



## HHSTigerFan

Are the BK ones for Puerto Rico residents only?


----------



## Mich Mouse

Can the Southwest tickets be ordered in advance/online? What about AAA?  Trying to avoid a trip to my AAA office if possible.


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

The Southwest deal is better than the BurgerKing by a few bucks, but I don't want to risk getting there (June 26) and the SW deal is done.  I went to purchase the BK deal and everything was in Spanish.  Are the tickets printed in Spanish as well?  I would rather go there with my tickets in hand so that isn't an issue for me- I just don't want the tickets to be invalid if I have to show some proof of residency in PR (although I did just go visit there on a cruise this year LOL)


----------



## proud_canadian

Any other options?  The mcdonalds is expired and burger king one comes up all in spanish.


----------



## chach

Going in August 2011.  Looking for the best Dolphin Swim ticket price?
Can anyone point me in the right direction?

thanks


----------



## thelionqueen

If you have the Samaritan Saver card (or know someone who does) they currently have a 1 day (with 2nd day free) including dining for $78.  The Samaritan card is one that is sold for fund raising efforts.  I bought one in January and its paid for itself 4X over..not counting this deal.  However, they tickets must be bought and used no later than August 17th (ish).  So if you're going later in the year, they have a plain 1 day ticket that is virtually the same (a buck more expensive or so) as the current adults for kids price.


----------



## summerrluvv

Does anyone speak spanish? If so, can you read the terms on the BK offer?  I *think* it says something about May 2011, but then I think another part says August.  It works out to be about $10 cheaper than the SWA deal for us.


----------



## Catira

Anyone have any discount codes for Sea World San Antonio, Texas?


----------



## bartola

It says:

This promo expires on May 31, 2011 and you must use your ticket no later than August 31, 2011. Valid only during regular operational hours. Does not includes parking fee. Promo may change without notification.


----------



## LarryM

I had a question I was hoing someone could answer. Last year I bought a 1 year pass and it came with a one day ticket for quests. This made a better deal for my wife and I because it was cheaper than 2 one day tickets and it included free parking. I was wondering if the free adult ticket is still included.


----------



## proud_canadian

Any other deals?  looking for tickets for Sept 2011!

Only need 1 day, that's all we'll have.


----------



## Mom2boys2

Just found $10 off using *WENDYS11 *  better than nothing!


----------



## fanoforlando

any other codes? I just found out the BK one is expired


----------



## cbilton

I tried the Burger King code tonight and it is expired! 

The Wendy's code is valid but is only valid on ONE day tickets.


----------



## fanoforlando

Found out the Publix $59.95 one day ticket is the greatest deal so far, waiting on SW to email me back with answers


----------



## TheRatPack

Would love to get a good code for 20.00 off again....this will be the first time my family has been to Sea World (I went years ago before I was married with kids).  With a family of 7 it's not cheap even with a discount but the discount helps ease the pain a bit LOL


----------



## fanoforlando

well  got this email from seaworld regarding the Publix deal ..it looks like they will be asking for ID for anyone over 18, which sucks for anyone from out of state..


"Thank you for contacting our SeaWorld Parks & Entertainment family of parks.  We appreciate your questions as they are invaluable in helping us provide you with world class service.



The SeaWorld Orlando single day tickets sold at Publix are individual.  Each person must have one ticket, therefore, you will need to buy 10 for your family members.  Please note that these single day tickets do not include a second day free.  I encourage you to plan to arrive at our park early in the morning and stay as late as you possibly can to fully enjoy your visit.  The tickets you will buy at Publix are scanner ready and cannot be replaced if lost, please keep them all in a safe place and they are not refundable.  Adults are required to show a photo ID, ages 18 and up. 



I would also like to recommend that you add a Behind-the-Scenes tour to your next visit to SeaWorld Orlando.  On this 90-minute tour, best suited for guests ages 5 and up, you’ll discover how SeaWorld animal experts care for rescued manatees and sea turtles. You’ll also explore the back areas of our Shark Encounter, Wild Arctic and Penguin Encounter where you’ll not only learn about the amazing animals there, but also get the unique opportunity to touch a small shark and a penguin. Your knowledgeable tour guide will provide fascinating facts about SeaWorld and our commitment to wildlife throughout the entire tour. To book your Behind-the-Scenes tour, please visit our website at http://commerce.4adventure.com/EStore/Scripts/Skins/SWF/Tours.aspx or call 1-888-800-5447.  (Advance reservations are recommended.)



Thank you again for contacting our SeaWorld Orlando.  We hope to see you soon!"



My inlaws were going to visit Orlando and wanted to visit SW on a budget ...looks like this will be a questionable trip to SW ....


----------



## Marshay

Another family going in January 2012, so I'm starting to look for deals.  I appreciate all the Sea World posts...I didn't realize how $$$$ SW has become.


----------



## bgirl

fanoforlando said:


> well  got this email from seaworld regarding the Publix deal ..it looks like they will be asking for ID for anyone over 18, which sucks for anyone from out of state..
> 
> 
> Is the Publix offer for Florida residents?  Is that why there is an ID problem?


----------



## cjnix29

We got the publix tickets last week, although I had to call three different Publix stores before we found one that had them.  And actually, when we went through the turnstiles, the person there told us that we could get a second day with those tickets and to go to guest services before we left. I can't confirm that you can actually do this, as we were leaving the next day and would not be going back.


----------



## csidisney

We are planning a trip for Dec 2011, and I know if you are military, you get in free, and up to 3 dependants are also free...
This also applies for Busch Gardens tickets.  Expires end of Dec 2011.


----------



## ski_mom

Just found another deal which I'm going to take advantage of.  We were recently switched from our Chase Freedom Plus to Chase Freedom Ultimate Rewards.  

One of the option for "cashing out" your points is SeaWorld tickets.  Each ticket is 5,000 points which is a great deal, because 5,000 points usually gets you either a $50 gift card or $50 cash, so this is a much greater value for your points.

I was lucky enough to have enough to cash out for 5 tickets.  We will just have to buy 1 ticket for my mom which is great!

Just thought I'd share in case anyone else has this card and it would be useful.


----------



## jhngrhm

Does anyone know of anymore promo codes that haven't expired yet?


----------



## ski_mom

Best Aunt said:


> I was there on 03/22/11.  Bought park admission at the gate.
> 
> Regular admission price: $85.19
> I asked about the Southwest Airlines frequent flyer discount.  She said it was 20%.  That brought the price down to $68.15.
> $85.19 - $17.04 = $68.15
> I asked if that was more than the AAA discount.
> She said yes, the AAA discount is only $3.
> 
> You can go online to join the Southwest frequent flyer program, and print out the card.  You don't have to fly Southwest to get the discount at Sea World.
> 
> Not sure how long the discount will last.




Does anyone know if the Southwest discount is good on kids tickets too?  In other words, if we are just buying a kids ticket, does it take 20% off of its price too?

I bought 5 tickets through the deal I posted above, but we still need one more ticket (my mom is going with us too), so I thought I could just buy our son's ticket at the gate - hopefully with the southwest discount.


----------



## edamethyst

don't know about the southwest discount but with the Wendys11 discount the tickets are $67.99


----------



## srauchbauer

edamethyst said:


> don't know about the southwest discount but with the Wendys11 discount the tickets are $67.99



oh bummer that code did not work.

Wondering what the price is if you are a AAA member.


----------



## 8migue8

I just put the wendys11 and got $69.99 and $61.99 for kids. And im going on Sept


----------



## disneymom06

ski_mom said:


> Does anyone know if the Southwest discount is good on kids tickets too?  In other words, if we are just buying a kids ticket, does it take 20% off of its price too?
> 
> I bought 5 tickets through the deal I posted above, but we still need one more ticket (my mom is going with us too), so I thought I could just buy our son's ticket at the gate - hopefully with the southwest discount.



Where you able to purchase you tickets with the southwest online before you went to SW?  I would like to have the tickets in hand as well, just in case.  The wendys11 code did just work but it is only good for one day and the southwest deal is better for us.

Anyone know of any other codes out there?


----------



## ski_mom

disneymom06 said:


> Where you able to purchase you tickets with the southwest online before you went to SW?  I would like to have the tickets in hand as well, just in case.  The wendys11 code did just work but it is only good for one day and the southwest deal is better for us.
> 
> Anyone know of any other codes out there?



As far as I know you cannot do the southwest deal online.  When we went, I just showed a rapid rewards membership printout and they gave me the 20% discount.  I didn't think about it before we left, but you could call SeaWorld and ask if you can purchase them with a code online.  Southwest sponsors some things in SeaWorld, so they definately have a connection.


----------



## disneymom06

ski_mom said:


> As far as I know you cannot do the southwest deal online.  When we went, I just showed a rapid rewards membership printout and they gave me the 20% discount.  I didn't think about it before we left, but you could call SeaWorld and ask if you can purchase them with a code online.  Southwest sponsors some things in SeaWorld, so they definately have a connection.



May I ask how long ago you did this?

If it is recent then I will worry less, Thanks


----------



## ski_mom

disneymom06 said:


> May I ask how long ago you did this?
> 
> If it is recent then I will worry less, Thanks



We were at SeaWorld on July 26th, so not very long ago.


----------



## disneymom06

Sounds great, thank you.  We are hoping to go in about 10 days.  Now I have to print my husband a card since it is only 4 per card and we need 6.  

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## leahsmom0813

Travel zoo has a deal for $60 that includes all you can eat and drink, but it's for 3 pm entry.

http://www.travelzoo.com/entertainm...r-Nights-at-SeaWorld-All-You-Can-Eat-1077954/


----------



## jake20

anyone got any good/new sea world Orlando ticket deals?

thanks


----------



## princessluvsapirate

Anyone?


----------



## hydrotony

If you know anyone who works at SeaWorld or Busch Gardens, they can get you annual pass at 50% off. They would need to do a little paper work but not much.


----------



## Andrea

I hope to find one for around december.


----------



## honeylove

It looks like bestoforlando.com (but with research, no one has ever stated whether this is a safe website, but travelzoo uses their deals) has the best prices, but the McDonald's discount code seems to work for MCDONALDS2012 expires 8/31/12.


----------



## 1momof3boys

Just got AAA tickets  $74.50 incl all taxes pp. includes 2 days at Seaworld plus 1 free meal.  I think that is a good deal.  I wasn't a AAA member, but I paid the cheapest rate $66 to join.  I figured that between the maps, discount on hotel ($10/night) and discount on these tickets + knowing we have AAA for the 18 hour trip, it was worth it.  We are a family of 5 and the one free meal alone is prob worth the $66. UT would have been $3 pp cheaper with no meal.


----------



## WernerW

honeylove said:


> It looks like bestoforlando.com (but with research, no one has ever stated whether this is a safe website, but travelzoo uses their deals) has the best prices, but the McDonald's discount code seems to work for MCDONALDS2012 expires 8/31/12.



Looking for Seaworld/Busch Gardens length of stay combo.

Best offer I found is bestoforlando.com. Adult (E-)Ticket is 120$ including tax, no shipping (because it is e-ticket).

Did anybody ever buy at bestoforland.com?


----------

